# Colron stains from B&Q and other moans!



## [email protected] (17 Jul 2015)

are now complete rubbish. Its been ages since i bought one as I always hated the colours but now these stains are water based not oil based and as a consequence have no depth of colour whatsoever. I bought Jacobean Oak tonight but its more like light oak. I knew retailers had to remove solvents from their products and I sensed what I bought tonight would be compromised as its showing low fumes level on the tin. Nowhere on the tin is it mentioned what the solvent of the stain is - hardly surprising as its........ water. Nearly £9 for a small tin, I opened it broke the seal used it, stuck the top back on and returned it for a refund telling them its not fit for purpose and yes I got refunded and they just stuck it back on the shelf broken seal and all.....

Joe Public is being completely ripped off by these robbing barstewards selling rubbish products. A bit like the 20L tub of Dulux white emulsion form B&Q I bought that needed 4 coats to cover properly. B&Q are the Tesco of the DIY retailing world, taking customers for mugs and forever pushing the bounderies. To cap it all would you believe you can no longer buy a 100% pure bristle paint brush from these clowns!


----------



## Zeddedhed (17 Jul 2015)

Vote with your feet.
I never go near the sheds after a string of similar experiences of own brand stuff being utter toilet.


----------



## JJ1 (17 Jul 2015)

I try and avoid B & Q at all costs and as for Tesco's, I wouldn't give them a single penny.


----------



## blackrodd (17 Jul 2015)

Jacobean oak stain was nearly black! no going back with that stuff!
Rodders


----------



## Mike.S (18 Jul 2015)

I empathise. Took me some effort to obtain solvent based Colron wood stain - but, sorry, not Jacobean Oak - and also proper paint brush restorer i.e. stuff that cleans paint of cruddy brushes, and traditional Creosote that soaks in and preserves wood, rather than leaves a think surface film of 'paint' that starts flaking off after a few months.

On the positive side I've found Wickes own brand white matt emulsion to be good - at least as good as some 'Little Greene' white emulsion (at 3 times the cost) I bought as a trial, having had good results with their coloured emulsions.


----------



## marcros (18 Jul 2015)

where did you get the brush restorer from Mike? I agree that the new stuff is useless.


----------



## Mike.S (18 Jul 2015)

marcros":2iaae6g8 said:


> where did you get the brush restorer from Mike? I agree that the new stuff is useless.



Via that well known online auction site. My purchase history no longer shows the seller but a search for 'Everbuild Brush Restorer' shows other sellers of what looks like the same product. It should not be confused with B&Qs Brush Restorer - which i naively bought - which is tinted white spirit and useless at restoring brushes with dried on paint!


----------



## Roughcut (18 Jul 2015)

Ah yes wood stains that are nowhere near the colour you expect or even a match to the "example" colour on the tin.
I recently bought some red cedar stain which was indeed......er red, very red with a touch of pink and nothing near the colour you expect to be red cedar.
And then there was another from a different manufacturer and store I bought that was light oak.......er but when applied looks more like a dark antique pine stain to me!
Oh dear.


----------



## [email protected] (18 Jul 2015)

the funny thing was when I bought the stain was that the wood samples on the edge of the shelf in the store that show the stain colours showed jacobean oak as a very anaemic light oak colour. I thought the sample board was old and that colours had faded but of course that was their accurate colour for jacobean oak! 

perhaps I should have a go with trades descriptions - basically selling this stuff as labelled is deception....I mean if you went to halfords and bought a can of black spray paint got it home and found it was beige you'd have slight grounds for a complaint :roll:


----------



## MMUK (19 Jul 2015)

Mike.S":im35qz2v said:


> marcros":im35qz2v said:
> 
> 
> > where did you get the brush restorer from Mike? I agree that the new stuff is useless.
> ...



Toolstation sell that Everbuild brush restorer, it's just over £4 a bottle if memory serves.


----------



## [email protected] (21 Jul 2015)

and now BQ dont stock branded Araldite :roll: 

so I want to glue something critical for strength up - am I going to trust B and Q own make Diall brand when I buy their glue? NO. I went and paid £2 more elsewhere for the real thing....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jul 2015)

Try Everbuild epoxy - I can't fault that, and it's way cheaper.


----------

